# My shop - Cold Weather



## vascon2196 (Dec 18, 2011)

I love working in my 12x12 shed (workshop)....but this cold weather sucks!

I do have a small propane heater but do you think I had a spare tank available last night....nope.

Needless to say it was a quick night. I'm in the middle of building the Lever Paradox from the last issue of HSM.

Chris


----------



## n4zou (Dec 18, 2011)

I found a 220 volt, 5,600 watt electric heater at a garage sale for $5. The only thing wrong with it was the heating element connections had rusted causing poor electrical connections and near zero heat output. I did a through cleaning of all the connections and replaced the rusted star washers and got it working properly. I removed the internal thermostat as it had been recalled years ago for safety issues. I replaced it with a Honeywell Baseboard Heat Thermostat purchased at Lowes for $18.95 plus tax. Propane heating costs much less than electric heating but for about $25 I have a nice electric heater as a backup if I let my tank run empty. I've used it a couple of times for a couple of hours each time without noticing a higher electric bill.


----------



## dwentz (Dec 18, 2011)

Everyone keeps telling me I need to build a shop in the back yard. I have my shop in my basement, and I like it there, even though I am out of room. Its nice to have everything at temperature for working when even I want. Of course it has its down sides also, have to be quite when the family is sleeping, and no welding, but other than that I am happy with it.

Dale


----------



## rustyknife (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a kerosene heater that I fire up to take the chill out of the air, it actually makes that two car garage warmer then the rest of the house lol


----------



## vascon2196 (Dec 18, 2011)

I would love to move my shop into my garage.........but the master bedroom is right above it! At least when I'm out in the shed its just me and the mice. 

I'm convinced the poison I buy for them is making them stonger...

Chris


----------

